# Wendigo Costume Help!



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

DON'T DISCOUNT CLAY out of hand. 

DAS clay, 1.5 packages, real goat horns. (tying to keep the horns positioned)










Note, this is only the front of the mask, the back is muslin cloth. 

The cloth is then attached to the clay via mask latex, along with decorations. (a lot of seams I just glue the muslin with mask latex too)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Also, never discount good ole paper mache.


----------



## quetzman (Jul 12, 2016)

thank you for response! those masks look really nice. i may consider clay, but i do have to ask, how sturdy is the clay you used? what do you suppose the weight would be?
also, paper mache sounds really good, i'll likely use it for the antlers because it's so light and easy to apply.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Define sturdy...

If you stepped on it, or some such, it would break, sure. But generally, it's not going anywhere. I've dropped em with no problems save maybe a chip of paint or something. 

That mask, I don't even notice the weight. Less than a football helmet. 

Letsee...DAS comes in 2lb package, but that's wet weight, so...right around 1lb of clay total for the mask when dry. Probably another lb in the horns and other.


----------



## quetzman (Jul 12, 2016)

thank you once again for info! i'll be sure to look further into DAS.


----------



## Madprofessor (Jul 25, 2012)

EVA foam, or craft foam is very versatile, affordable,and lightweight. You can find all sorts of tutorials online about cosplaying with it. You can buy it at hobby lobby, Walmart, and other craft stores. Or just use camping mats or anti fatigue mats. They sell pretty cheap ones at harbor freight. I'm currently building a deep sea diver helmet out of it.


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

Wendingo? Seriously? No way. You have to post pix! Are u a supernatural fan?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

